# Modifier 59 help



## mcandia (Mar 11, 2009)

I am new to derm coding and have a question about the proper use of modifier 59. For these services billed what would be the proper modifier placement.

CPT 11100
CPT 11101
CPT 17000
CPT 17003

Would a -51 modifier be added to any of the codes?

Thanks, Maria


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Mar 11, 2009)

You should use modifier *-59 *on 11100.


----------

